# Bobcat 963 question



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Any guys using a bobcat 963 for plowing was trying to see if it could handle a 12ft box it does have 105hp Perkins engine


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

My 873 handles a 10' without any issues, snow pouring over the top, still has power. It's about 7k lbs & 75 hp, so I would think your right in line to push a 12'. The keys I have found with skidsteers, at least for us is tires. You need ones that will get all that power to the ground without slipping & a good operator. Those two things make all the difference.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

A 12ft with a slip-hitch.......


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you already have one or are you looking to buy one?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

snowguys;1637804 said:


> Any guys using a bobcat 963 for plowing was trying to see if it could handle a 12ft box it does have 105hp Perkins engine


It will definitely handle a 12fter, if properly setup & operated.



RLM;1637807 said:


> The keys I have found with skidsteers, at least for us is tires. You need ones that will get all that power to the ground without slipping & a good operator. Those two things make all the difference.


I agree...except the 3rd thing your missing, to complete the package(imo), is mentioned below.



1olddogtwo;1637819 said:


> A 12ft with a slip-hitch.......


Those are nice, but any design of pusher/plow that allows independent float/tilt/oscillation will be a huge help.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Well this is the deal I have the cash in hand and found a 963 with 4000 hours and a 873 with 1600 hours the difference in price is about 3,500 just weighing on options before I decide what bobcat to get . I do have a good operator to run it and would put a good set of snow tires on eaither one I decide to buy


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

And as of right now the michine would be used mainly just for snow as I'm starting to look into what I can get into in the summer so the machines just don't sit


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

If your set on running a 12fter you may be better off with the 963..simply because of weight. Either machine has the hp for it. But if you can make a 10fter work, I would go for the 873 because of the lower hours & parts availability. There are loads of 873's out there, not so much with the 9 series machines. 

Does either machine have 2 speed? IIRC, the 9 series machines w/2speed run about 9 or 10mph...and the 873's were closer to 12mph?..?...


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm not set on a 12ft I could use eaither one just looking to make the right buy both are two speeds and I'm leaning towards the 873 like you said with the less hours and about getting parts


----------

